# Fun ribeye clip



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEaRXRsngcY


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok...I get the microphone thing...but you lost me with the drums thing...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

That was again worth 7 minutes of my life.
lol

Make sure you get yer Headset on next time when talking to yer Pie.
hahahaha

Good looking steaks man!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Ok...I get the microphone thing...but you lost me with the drums thing...



I was just showing yall the new drums that I'm donating to the church home school band. Cause I'm such a swell guy 

Maybe I shouldn't have cut the profesional joke out Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you have those drums to donate or did you buy them to donate? Either way that's mighty kind of ya.

Bravo


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Did you have those drums to donate or did you buy them to donate? Either way that's mighty kind of ya.
> 
> Bravo



I bought em brand New & They just came in, The bass drums havent even been out of the shipping boxs yet,
 One can't do enough for children & a marching band is a very good thing for them. It teaches them teamwork an many other skills they will use the rest of their lives...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

That is so kick ass.
The new equipment will really motivate them younguns and let them know a lot of people love them.

I tip my hat to ya man.

In fact you get 3 dancing Beefs for that!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry JB...I misunderstood the clip...I thought there was some kind of hidden joke in the drum part that I missed.

That being said...I would stick to making the food and leave the comedy to the pros...like Cappy!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That being said...I would stick to making the food and leave the comedy to the pros...like Cappy!



 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2007)

JB's Ribeye movie = Cappy's Podcast

I was waiting on you to fall over a table.




Like Minion did.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2007)

I knew he had liquid courage running through his veins to boldly make fun of me like that...he'd never do that sober...of course, when would that be???

Like Minion...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2007)

oh yeah..that's good too.


----------



## bknox (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work with the donations. You are changing lives by doing that.

Nice job on the steaks as well!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 9, 2007)

Dang... this one sounds good!
I gotta wait til I get to work so I can watch it ! 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 10, 2007)

Fine job on the grill and the drums.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

*Right-on    *


----------

